
3 Reasons AWS Lambda Is Not Ready for Prime Time - kiyanwang
https://www.datawire.io/3-reasons-aws-lambda-not-ready-prime-time/
======
kennu
These arguments seem to be mostly related to Amazon API Gateway rather than
Lambda. (Handling errors on invalid input, returning response codes other than
200.) Lambda was also first available for JavaScript before Python, so
probably the JSON event and callback model is a more natural fit for Node.js
apps.

I would claim that deployment tools like Serverless are relatively safe to use
even in production, because once the application is deployed, the tool itself
is no longer in the critical execution path. Risks are mostly related to the
development process being slowed down if the tool starts failing for some
reason. In such situations you can still use Amazon's AWS Console or CLI
tools.

------
alexbilbie
In production we're using Lambda to generate thumbnails of user uploaded
images and it works like a charm.

I've got another function that executes on a schedule to generate statistics
from our production database and send us a Slack message with the roundup.

So yes, it may well be the case that the API Gateway + Lambda solution is not
ready for prime time however there are other use cases that certainly are.

------
LoSboccacc
misses one more reason: landa is utterly inflexible. as soon as you try to
serve pages and data you need to jump a load of hops to get what you want out
of it, and sometimes it's not even possible.

